# [SOLVED] PC won't recognise USB stick



## BMW rulez (Jun 27, 2008)

I've been using this USB since February, and it's only today I've come across this problem. I tried it on the computers in the local library, my laptop and another home desktop with no luck at all.

I have a lot of work on there. There is no brand for the USB as I was given it by a medicine company (my father is a doctor so he receives free items from these companies from time to time).

The LED light is on so the USB actually works, so I have idea why this is happening.

Are there any programs I can use? I am really worried as all my work and projects are on that USB, and I can not just simply start them over again as some are weeks in the making.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: PC won't recognise USB stick*

The LED light simply shows the power circuit is working.

All indications are the ram chip is fried.

edit: if it is one of the flip-open units, you can try and clean the contacts with isopropyl - otherwise, not much accessibility for cleaning, but you could inspect it to make sure there isn't any debris inside the opening.

Does anything ever show in Explorer or Task Bar or Disk Management when it is connected?


----------



## BMW rulez (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: PC won't recognise USB stick*



CCT said:


> Does anything ever show in Explorer or Task Bar or Disk Management when it is connected?


Thanks for the speedy response.

Unfortunately it isn't a flip-open unit, and besides, I don't have the tech know-how like you guys on the forum do!

Nothing shows in Explorer (even after refreshing it every few minutes), nothing on the task bar either. Usually when I connect the USB to my PC, a dialogue box comes up to ask me what I want to do (The prompt which comes up when you insert a CD).

I tried checking Disk Management but I have no idea what the USB is called, since it's a non-branded stick.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: PC won't recognise USB stick*

"I tried checking Disk Management but I have no idea what the USB is called, since it's a non-branded stick."

Regardless, it would still be there IF it was recognized as connected.

Since it is not, then sadly it is borked.

A lesson learned - always do a double backup of important stuff.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: PC won't recognise USB stick*

i guess you may be looking at remote chances and this is very unlikely 

but you could try UBUNTU and see if that can see the USB drive at all - as i say very very unlikely - it does involve creating a bootable CD and using that to view the USB 

post a reply if you want to goto that trouble for a less than .00001% chance


----------



## BMW rulez (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: PC won't recognise USB stick*



etaf said:


> i guess you may be looking at remote chances and this is very unlikely
> 
> but you could try UBUNTU and see if that can see the USB drive at all - as i say very very unlikely - it does involve creating a bootable CD and using that to view the USB
> 
> post a reply if you want to goto that trouble for a less than .00001% chance


I don't think I'd go to the all the trouble of doing that. Is this the only way it could possibly work, or are there other bits of software which will be able to access it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC won't recognise USB stick*

USB devices are, as you have discovered, not real reliable and should not be the single source for backup of important data.
Your stick has the signs, not working in any PC, of a failed device.


----------



## BMW rulez (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: PC won't recognise USB stick*



Tyree said:


> USB devices are, as you have discovered, not real reliable and should not be the single source for backup of important data.
> Your stick has the signs, not working in any PC, of a failed device.


That's the last time I'll be using an un-branded USB then, since they are unreliable. 

I really should make backing up a routine too


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC won't recognise USB stick*

It has been my experience that no matter what the brand name, they are all unreliable. 
I have on that has been fine for almost 5 yrs. but I've had many others fail in much less time.
The most reliable means of effectively backing up/storing data is an external Hdd that is disconnected when not in use.


----------



## BMW rulez (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: PC won't recognise USB stick*

Sorry for the delay in this, but I tried this on another laptop in my house (Windows Vista) and it makes the "Badup" sound when I plug it in and out. Here's a screenshot of the message I receive when I do it (It's attached to the post).

Any clue what this could mean?

*Edit after 3 minutes*****

Success! I tried it (plugged it in and out many times) and it worked for some odd, odd reason!

Thank you everyone for the suggestions.

The actual solution to the problem was removing the USBs casing and checking for water damage. It wasn't because I removed the casing though. Am not sure why...*


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: PC won't recognise USB stick*

The message just means the drive is not recognized. It may work fine for a day, or several years. 

USB drives are meant as a way of MOVING data. As such, the data is always safe on the PC from which it was copied. If you want/need backups, use CD/DVD or HDD. And even in the case of backups, if it's important, make more than one copy. Hardware fails all the time, often without warning.


----------



## BMW rulez (Jun 27, 2008)

I guess it was just pure luck.

I am not risking this USB for anything, so I have actually thrown it in the bin as it was only 200MB.

I bought a 16GB Lexar [JD Firefly] - I've heard Lexar are a quality brand. :thumb:


----------

